# Using a TiVo Series 1 in 2020



## Kingboo2314 (Jul 30, 2020)

I recently got a Sony SVR 2000 and a TurboNet card and since TiVo no longer updates guide data for the series 1s, I would like to know if there is a AltEPG for the US.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

No.


----------

